# dimming neon?



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

A local club I'm involved with asked me about dimming a couple neon lamps. These are the typical neon fixtures you see hanging on the wall at a bar used for promoting a specific drink. I don't know, I haven't done anything with neons before. Is there a dimmer that will do the job?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes. Determine if the transformer is magnetic or electronic and choose the proper dimmer.

One code issue you will have is that the signs you described generally plug into a receptacle and you can't install a dimmer to operate a recepacle.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

It can be done with special transformers. Contact a local sign shop. This isn't a 'DIY' project.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

You can dim the newer electronic neon transformers with a special dimmer. http://firehouseneon.biz/items/neon-power-supplies/plug-in-neon-dimmer-electronic-wcde-detail.htm

You cannot dim the primary of an ordinary neon transformer. This is much like trying ot dim an ordinary fluorescent light ballast. It will "sorta work", but only over a very tiny range. It takes a special neon transformer to dim neon, and would be pretty darned expensive to refit into an older iron core transformer in a beer sign that was probably free to the club anyhow.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Another problem would be if the sign plugs in... you can't dim a receptacle.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

> You cannot dim the primary of an ordinary neon transformer.


Hmmmm....I was sure I had done this somewhere. Maybe not.



Oh yeah....and.....you can't dim a recep :laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

good info never had to dim neon before


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

480sparky said:


> Another problem would be if the sign plugs in... you can't dim a receptacle.


That's probably not much of a problem, we could add a dimmer to an in-line box. I think MD is on track though. These are the beer type though not old. One is brand new and to bright for the bar area. I guess I can take a look at the type of transformer.

The link MD supplied has a simple solution for the non-dim-able receptacle.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

For the sake.................

Coors Light (as I am sure others do) signs now come with "Two Stage Brightness"........

A flick of the switch.


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

*Neon dimming alternative*

As a somewhat cheaper alternative, you might put something in front of the neon sign. For example, a neutral density theatre gel. These gels are resistant to high heat and come in 20x24 sheets. Metal screen would be another option.


----------



## Neonworks of Cincinnati (Dec 29, 2020)

thom said:


> A local club I'm involved with asked me about dimming a couple neon lamps. These are the typical neon fixtures you see hanging on the wall at a bar used for promoting a specific drink. I don't know, I haven't done anything with neons before. Is there a dimmer that will do the job?


Mount a piece of smoked acrylic in front of the neon.


----------



## Neonworks of Cincinnati (Dec 29, 2020)

thom said:


> A local club I'm involved with asked me about dimming a couple neon lamps. These are the typical neon fixtures you see hanging on the wall at a bar used for promoting a specific drink. I don't know, I haven't done anything with neons before. Is there a dimmer that will do the job?


----------

